# At what point did your insulin requirements start to go up



## rachelha (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello

A question for the diabetic mums.

I was just wondering at what stage your insulin requirements started to increase?  I am currently 17+1 and have been having a number of readings in the mid-teens in the last couple of days.  I am not sure if this is because I have not done much exercise in the last week (I normally walk ~3.5 miles on work days but as it has been so rainy I have been taking the bus) or if it is the pregnancy starting to increase my insulin needs.

I have been taking lots of correction doses, and am determined to do my walking again this week to see if that puts things right.

Hopefully I have not done any harm to the little one.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 5, 2010)

I think running high (for days)  is the thing you need to watch at this stage as the little ones organs etc have already formed  
For me it was around 26 weeks when my insulin needs increased (i think) round about that time anyway lol I know its usually the 3rd trimester so its maybe down to your recent decrease in exercise just keep an eye on the highs and correct when you need to  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

I was about 28 weeks or so I think when my insulin requirements started going a little bit mad! and it only gets worse as you progress unfortunately. It got to the stage where I was needing about 80 units or so for cereal when I take 8 units usually  I gave up trying to eat cereal in the end because I'd still be in the 12's after 80 units and 3 hours. My team told me to start eating fried breakfast's with a bit of insulin - not very healthy breakfast and also it didn't keep my levels down either. The amount of insulin I needed at the end was scary really and I got to the stage of thinking maybe not eating will keep my levels down - it was really stupid thinking I soon snapped out of it and started exercising more to keep them down. In the end it worked along with lots and lots of correction doses. 

The last few months are the toughest trying to keep control and it really gets you down. So if you ever need to rant about it or need advice I'm always here to help 

xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Emma & Lou - I dread to think how mad I would be already if it was not for the support of you lot.

Things were not so bad yesterday so I think it was the lack of exercise.  Lets hope the rain holds off for a while.


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just remember the cute little one you'll have at the end of all your hard work  it was the only thing keeping me going. Will you be finding out the sex or are you keeping it a surprise? xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 6, 2010)

I am not bothered either way, but Theo really wants to find out so we will.  We have the 18 week anomaly scan on Monday so I guess we could find out then.  

I think it would be quite hard not to find out with the amount of scans we end up having.  You would be on willie watch at every scan

It means only having to try and decide on one name and I think that will be hard enough.  How did you come up with your babies names?


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck with the scan monday. Haha willie watch - yes well I ended up having 7 scans in the end. I think if there is a next time i'll keep it a surprise saying that i know i'll probably change my mind but my husband didn't want to know this time round. It's a lot easier trying to pick a name when you know the sex I think. I bought one of those baby name books and we just went through the names we liked until we found jessica  xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 6, 2010)

You know there will be a next time emma!! haha it was scary but id do it again now things are getting back to normal!! I liked the way you mentioned in the main forum about the pregnancy hangover regarding your levels going back to normal!! Its defo a good way of describing it!!

Rachel I wanted to call the wee one Madeleine but I always liked Grace and thats what won in the end lol 

I hope your diabetic team are being really helpful Rachel, I always read about there being no continuity of care for pregnant diabetics and I was glad the same people were there every week helping me without having to ask general questions about your condition every week my consultant who ive known since I was a child was there too so it was just nice that everyone knew the ins and outs of me and my condition etc

Have you seen your care team yet Emma since having jessica? xx


----------



## twinnie (Apr 6, 2010)

god your question got me trying to remember when my insulin went up last time  with my son so far i have been getting good numbers so fingers crossed


----------



## rachelha (Apr 6, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> You know there will be a next time emma!! haha it was scary but id do it again now things are getting back to normal!! I liked the way you mentioned in the main forum about the pregnancy hangover regarding your levels going back to normal!! Its defo a good way of describing it!!
> 
> Rachel I wanted to call the wee one Madeleine but I always liked Grace and thats what won in the end lol
> 
> ...





My team are useless.  Despite it being the same hospital as the clinic I have been going to for the last 15 years it is different diabetic consultants, who have not seen my normal notes, and so far 3 different diabetic consultants and 4 different obs. people.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 6, 2010)

Is there no one that you can talk to about it rachel, like your diabetic nurse that you would normally see? Its rediculous you seeing all of those different people so early, how on earth are they going to give you a good quality of care when they are asking basic questions about your normal diabetic stuff? Theyre the ones ment to know the answers!! 
Ask to come across ere to fife and see my team (I think they were good but then thats just my opinion i suppose lol)x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 6, 2010)

I asked to see the DSN I was seeing prepregnancy but the clinic went on too long so she had gone.  The next week she was on holiday, and I have still not seen her.  I have emailed her but just got an out of office.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 6, 2010)

well I hope you get a reply soon!! At least you know that you will get lots of scans to make sure the baby is fine 
Have they mentioned if you will be getting CTG monitoring from 30 weeks onward? They do that here in fife with all diabetic women as it gives a good indication if anything is wrong early enough for them to act upon it! 
I thought they may do it over there since your in edinburgh? what hospital are you going to? xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 6, 2010)

Lou - what is CTG monitoring??  I am at the Royal Infirmary in Edinburgh.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 7, 2010)

I read somewhere that your particular hospital was the first one to ever have a pre conception clinic, it was an idea of a consultant that was in charge at my diabetic clinic (until she retired) Random info for ya there lol 

Anyway, yeah, CTG monitoring is just them taking a 20 minute tracing of the babys heart every week they put 2 straps around you and put you on a machine that prints out like a graph thing of the babys heart rate. (they sometimes do it to non diabetic women when in labour) you might of seen it on tv shows like one born every minute etc.
Just picks up on problems b4 they happen ie fetal distress. I got this at 30 weeks onward (i think) so a few months before you need to think about that  lol xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't have the CTG monitoring until they found out I had pre eclampsia right at the end so don't be worried if they aren't doing it. Also I didn't see the same obs person each time either was asked so many times if I had gestational diabetes  one guy even said the words if you want this pregnancy to continue you need to control your bg's - still makes me angry now. I didn't listen to the obs people I just listened to my team about my diabetes because at the end of the day they don't have a clue about it xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 7, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> You know there will be a next time emma!! haha it was scary but id do it again now things are getting back to normal!! I liked the way you mentioned in the main forum about the pregnancy hangover regarding your levels going back to normal!! Its defo a good way of describing it!!
> 
> Rachel I wanted to call the wee one Madeleine but I always liked Grace and thats what won in the end lol
> 
> ...



Haha not if I can help it  If I do do it again it won't be for quite a few years yet. 

Yeah I'm seeing them in a couple of weeks time but they haven't sent a blood test form for my hba1c through I'm wondering if I should ask them to send one or maybe I should let myself off this one especially because I know it's going to be VERY bad! How bout you? 

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 7, 2010)

Im due one in a month in a half emma, just with DSN and my routine consultant appointment a couple months after that. I recon my Hba1c will be bout 7 haha 

I only asked bout the CTG since you are in scotland too rachel, but as emma says I wouldnt be worried if its not offered until your in labour  

I had a very nice obs consultant he was like a high risk guy so knew about diabetes (very smart as well) But I was seen at a maternity hospital so you got one assigned and they see you in conjunction with your diabetes team at the antenatal appointment (very cramped room ). 
The day I got hauled into hospital I called my diab consultant about my reduced insulin reqs and all the hypos over the weekend and she sent me to maternity hospital to get the Ctg done (which was fine) my obs doctor came up as his clinic had finished and goes right so we will just get you started today I think!! 

They aint all as good mind you, but everytime I told someone which obs doc I was under they were all jealous haha xxx


----------

